# LOBSTER AU GRATIN for dinner, last night & tonight



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2016)

After seeing Smokin Peachey's thread on lobster mac-n-cheese.

It got me thinking. We have a great recipe for shrimp & scallop Au Gratin.

I have some nice lobster tails in the freezer from the 10# box I bought for our anniversary.

So I thawed a couple of them out & away we go.

Here is the recipe that we use. We have been making this for years. 

I just substituted lobster for the shrimp & scallops. 













10-20-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 21, 2016






Here is the first part all mixed up together.













10-20-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 21, 2016






A couple of nice 10 oz. tails













10-20-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 21, 2016






Ramekins are ready with just a touch of cheddar in the bottom.













10-20-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 21, 2016






Took the meat out of the tails & chopped it up a little.













10-20-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 21, 2016






Lobster into the mix.













10-20-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 21, 2016






Blend it well.













10-20-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 21, 2016






Into the ramekins.













10-20-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 21, 2016






A little more cheddar cheese on top.













10-20-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 21, 2016






Then Panko bread crumbs.













10-20-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 21, 2016






These two are for the next meal & will be refrigerated overnight. 

I'll put the Panko on just before I cook them.













10-20-16 11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 21, 2016






Here's dinner, just out of the oven.













10-20-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 21, 2016






This stuff is good!!













10-20-16 13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 21, 2016






It's quite rich so you don't need to eat very much to get full.

We didn't have any trouble finishing these two off though.

However I did have to eat the last couple of bites of Judy's.

You could put just about anything in the Au Gratin you wanted.

Even all veggies, cauliflower would be real good.

Anyhow, thanks for looking folks!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2016)

Oh Boy---That looks Fantastic!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Must be Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love Lobster Tail, but I rarely buy any, because up here it's so expensive!!

That 10lb box you bought for your Anniversary would have cost me $200 on sale!!!

Nice Job Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 21, 2016)

Looks Tasty Al! Nice cook!

Point!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 21, 2016)

Looks great Al.


----------



## seenred (Oct 21, 2016)

Mmm...I gotta try this!  Looks terrific Al...nicely done!  Point!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## tropics (Oct 21, 2016)

Al thanks that is a great looking meal,another item on the list Thanks  Points

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Oh Boy---That looks Fantastic!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Bear!

It was expensive, and we have been in a lobster coma since our anniversary!

But it's only once a year.

Al


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks Tasty Al! Nice cook!
> 
> Point!


Thanks Case!

Al


bmudd14474 said:


> Looks great Al.


Thanks Brian!

I appreciate it buddy!

Al


SeenRed said:


> Mmm...I gotta try this!  Looks terrific Al...nicely done!  Point!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Red!

You should definitely give it a try, it's pretty easy to make.

Al


tropics said:


> Al thanks that is a great looking meal,another item on the list Thanks  Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!

If your list is growing as fast as mine, we got a lot of cooking to do!

Al


----------



## weev (Oct 21, 2016)

Wow that looks awesome


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 21, 2016)

Looks good. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## b-one (Oct 21, 2016)

Looks great Al!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 21, 2016)

My list of recipes to try is growing quickly in my short time here...  Thanks for the recipe and great Qview.

Point!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 22, 2016)

Really nice! You got Heat, Humidity and Hurricanes, but you Florida guys got a prime selection of Seafood to play with...JJ


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 22, 2016)

Dinamite Al. And I love that its low in fat as well!  point! B


----------



## driedstick (Oct 22, 2016)

Dang nab it Al you did it again,,,,, Nice supper = POINT

DS


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 22, 2016)

That meal looks fantastic.   Nice job.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2016)

Weev said:


> Wow that looks awesome





Smokin Peachey said:


> Looks good. [emoji]128077[/emoji]





b-one said:


> Looks great Al!





ChileRelleno said:


> My list of recipes to try is growing quickly in my short time here... Thanks for the recipe and great Qview.
> 
> Point!





Chef JimmyJ said:


> Really nice! You got Heat, Humidity and Hurricanes, but you Florida guys got a prime selection of Seafood to play with...JJ





BDSkelly said:


> Dinamite Al. And I love that its low in fat as well!  point! B





driedstick said:


> Dang nab it Al you did it again,,,,, Nice supper = POINT
> 
> DS





c farmer said:


> That meal looks fantastic. Nice job.


Thanks a lot guys!

Judy & I appreciate the kind words!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 24, 2016)

SA, Awesome looking meal !!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> SA, Awesome looking meal !!!!!!!!!


Thanks CM!!

Al


----------



## disco (Oct 25, 2016)

This looks so luscious! Points!

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 26, 2016)

Disco said:


> This looks so luscious! Points!
> 
> Disco


Thank you kind Sir!

Al


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Ohhhh man that looks fantastic!Points n thx for sharing the recipie!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2016)

NSoutdoorsman1 said:


> Ohhhh man that looks fantastic!Points n thx for sharing the recipie!


Thank you so much!

Al


----------

